# Do Dog Silencers work?



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Every neighborhood has at least one of these and unfortunately they live right next door to us. Ignorant neighbors! I don't need to go into to much detail about them other than to say their dogs are driving us all nuts. No, I can't go and talk with them about it because it would be a waste of time. Any time I go out into the backyard the dogs come outside and start yapping at the fence OR the go into the second floor bathroom and standing on the floor, bark at me through the open bathroom window which is high above the bathtub. In spite of several surrounding neighbors having reported the disturbance they do absolutely nothing about it. Mind you they believe that we are the ones who keep reporting them to the police.
A number of years ago someone, probably another frustrated neighbor put poisoned meat into their yard and killed the dogs and to this day they blame the neighbors behind them. There is no way those neighbors would even dream of doing that.
I'm wondering if a dog silencer mounted on our shed and pointed over their fence would work? I would really like to be able to work outside in outside in my garden.

http://www.ultimatebarkcontrol.com/...sUdoGooGQhomN3zuqoJQ3J1yxkIoKiXClcaAge78P8HAQ


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I have bought a few an they certainly can work! It highly depends on the specific silencer and the dog though. The ones we had(kind of cheap...) didn't pick up on high frequency noises, so certain noises the dogs made didn't pick up. Other dogs just didn't care after awhile and would bark anyway and they didn't seem to work as well on dogs with flopped ears over pricked ears, could have just been the specific dogs though. You also have to make sure they are close enough to work effectively and on the correct setting. 

Our Grandma is just a block or so away so we regularly just walk down to her house. My dad got tired of the neighbors dogs barking at him since their bark collars either didn't work or just didn't affect them he got a handheld version of one of those. The dogs still barked, just not at him.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

They might work. However, that type of device is indiscriminate, and every dog within range, including your own, will get blasted with a very loud (I notice they don't give the decibels?) ultrasonic tone.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

LeoRose said:


> They might work. However, that type of device is indiscriminate, and every dog within range, including your own, will get blasted with a very loud (I notice they don't give the decibels?) ultrasonic tone.


That is one large problem for them, however on some of them you can change the setting and range.(I could hear quite a few of the settings myself.) The ones we had were a very short range. we had one for our own dogs in our back yard and one for our family members dog in the trailer maybe 20 feet away? But it you have other very close neighbors with dogs outside or want your own dog to be outside with you it probably wouldn't be the best idea.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

The customer service woman told me the sound waves go straight in the direction it is pointed, so our puppy Sophie and our neighbor's golden retriever, also Sophie, would not be disturbed by it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Those are abusive and can fail. Someone put one up in our neighborhood to correct one dog and ended up making everyone around them with a dog very angry. I was furious because it made it impossible for my dogs to spend any time outside. Call animal control, report them for excessive barking and keep doing it until they stop it. I'm curious why you care what they think, since they obviously don't care about you.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Animal control in a lot of places won't do anything about it. Why do you think someone poisoned their dog before?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Well in my neighborhood that is probably me. I have a big fenced in yard. Chain link. They used to bark at my neighbors on both sides of me. Every time they came outside. They were cool about it but it annoyed me so I made it a point to walk over and converse with my neighbors with the dogs standing there watching. I also would occasionally throw a ball over the fence and have the neighbors throw it back for the dogs. Over time they became accustomed to the neighbors and now may give one bark at them but it's manageable. 
Now walk by the fence on the road and they're barking their darn heads off at ya. I thought about correcting them for this. Just a slight stim from an e-collar would fix it for sure but I figure it isn't that important to me. I'll usually call them off but not always . Some of the people walking by get annoying. Usually it's the ones that are obviously scared and try and act tough that annoy me. That's the times I just leave them bark. Once I even made a comment about how it's easy to be tough when the dogs are behind a fence. And some people just like to have something to complain about. And my dogs are always willing to bark at them to oblige them with a topic to complain. 
As far as OP you need to learn your town's noise ordinance. If the barking falls between those hours that is when you wanna call the police.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> Those are abusive and can fail. Someone put one up in our neighborhood to correct one dog and ended up making everyone around them with a dog very angry. I was furious because it made it impossible for my dogs to spend any time outside. Call animal control, report them for excessive barking and keep doing it until they stop it. I'm curious why you care what they think, since they obviously don't care about you.


Because I have to live next to them. Last week the wife came over and started berating me about an ongoing street parking issue. She accused me of being the only person in the neighborhood who calls the cops on them. 
Right before Christmas my husband stumbled while going down their front steps and badly injured his leg. He accepted responsibility and did not say where it had occured. I told "Old Man Warren" about it and even though he is a nurse he totally ignored what I had just said and never even asked if he was ok.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Baillif said:


> Animal control in a lot of places won't do anything about it. Why do you think someone poisoned their dog before?


Because my neighbor who lives behind them told me that they had accused her of doing it. She and her family are some of the nicest people in the neighborhood.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> Well in my neighborhood that is probably me. I have a big fenced in yard. Chain link. They used to bark at my neighbors on both sides of me. Every time they came outside. They were cool about it but it annoyed me so I made it a point to walk over and converse with my neighbors with the dogs standing there watching. I also would occasionally throw a ball over the fence and have the neighbors throw it back for the dogs. Over time they became accustomed to the neighbors and now may give one bark at them but it's manageable.
> Now walk by the fence on the road and they're barking their darn heads off at ya. I thought about correcting them for this. Just a slight stim from an e-collar would fix it for sure but I figure it isn't that important to me. I'll usually call them off but not always . Some of the people walking by get annoying. Usually it's the ones that are obviously scared and try and act tough that annoy me. That's the times I just leave them bark. Once I even made a comment about how it's easy to be tough when the dogs are behind a fence. And some people just like to have something to complain about. And my dogs are always willing to bark at them to oblige them with a topic to complain.
> As far as OP you need to learn your town's noise ordinance. If the barking falls between those hours that is when you wanna call the police.


No, the barking doesn't fall after hours, however they usec to have an alarm on their old beater truck which would go off at all hours day and night and wake up my children. 

No


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Caroline5 said:


> Any time I go out into the backyard the dogs come outside and start yapping at the fence


That's my exact situation.......it's been a great training environment....

SuperG


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

SuperG said:


> Caroline5 said:
> 
> 
> > Any time I go out into the backyard the dogs come outside and start yapping at the fence
> ...


Not a great environment for my neighbors who are ill, work night shift or would like to have some quiet relaxing time working in the garden.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Why not get all the neighbors to sign a letter to them? They can't get angry with everyone.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Caroline5 said:


> Not a great environment for my neighbors who are ill, work night shift or would like to have some quiet relaxing time working in the garden.


That's noble of you being so concerned for your neighbors......your OP made it sound more like it was bothering you.

SuperG


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

SuperG said:


> Caroline5 said:
> 
> 
> > Not a great environment for my neighbors who are ill, work night shift or would like to have some quiet relaxing time working in the garden.
> ...


Oh, it is bothering me as well, but also everyone who lives around them. 
They have called the police about a dog who was temporarily staying with the neighbor who lives directly behind them, but they are oblivious to the disturbance their dogs are. I heard that dog barking too and it was late in the evening, and knowing those particular neighbors and how responsible they are I knew something was off. Turns out they were out of town and their guest had left the dog outside.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Sometimes living in a neighborhood has it's drawbacks. Could be worse. Life gives you lemons, make lemonade. Teach them a quiet command. Or let it stress you to move further out in the country.


----------



## Goodneigbours (Jul 31, 2021)

cdwoodcox said:


> Well in my neighborhood that is probably me. I have a big fenced in yard. Chain link. They used to bark at my neighbors on both sides of me. Every time they came outside. They were cool about it but it annoyed me so I made it a point to walk over and converse with my neighbors with the dogs standing there watching. I also would occasionally throw a ball over the fence and have the neighbors throw it back for the dogs. Over time they became accustomed to the neighbors and now may give one bark at them but it's manageable.
> Now walk by the fence on the road and they're barking their darn heads off at ya. I thought about correcting them for this. Just a slight stim from an e-collar would fix it for sure but I figure it isn't that important to me. I'll usually call them off but not always . Some of the people walking by get annoying. Usually it's the ones that are obviously scared and try and act tough that annoy me. That's the times I just leave them bark. Once I even made a comment about how it's easy to be tough when the dogs are behind a fence. And some people just like to have something to complain about. And my dogs are always willing to bark at them to oblige them with a topic to complain.
> As far as OP you need to learn your town's noise ordinance. If the barking falls between those hours that is when you wanna call the police.



It all comes down to mutual respect and consideration. I believe most Dog owners
would be responsible enough for the above mentioned. Unfortunatily we also have the ones who could not give a toss hence Dog noises being the most complained about issue to local councils. Just imagine wanting to just sit in your back yard Garden to enjoy some piece and quiet and never knowing when it wilm get spoiled by some yuppie Dog? Talking about developing anxiety.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread is from 2017, the OP has not been here in several years.


----------

